# Livery wanted near California cross



## WelshTilly (18 June 2013)

Urgently Looking for livery for my mare near California cross needs to have good T/O pref 24/7 summer and school.

I'm recovering from an op and have moved house in between so need to move her near me in the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## gingernut81 (18 June 2013)

How near to cali?


----------



## gingernut81 (18 June 2013)

http://www.chestonfarm.co.uk/  this isn't too far from cali cross x


----------



## WelshTilly (19 June 2013)

Thankyou I've tried to contact Sophie via FB she came back with FL only I was looking for part or assisted DIY which I messaged her a couple a times and heard nothing more I liked the yard as they have lots of clinics and dressage and I'm returning following op so need a bit of extra support .....


----------



## dixie (20 June 2013)

Have you tried the place behind the pub.  Dont know the details at all but might be worth calling in to ask.


----------

